# Yellow Egress Stripping



## 5wayteam (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys I'm relatively new in the commercial space of painting . So I won a bid for an interior fit up of a store in a new high end mall. Included in my painting bid is yellow egress floor stripping . It would be a diagonal 2ft and 4ft egress path. I don't have a floor tape applicator , and can't seem to find where to rent one . Is there another way to create the egress floor pattern ? . Please I would appreciate your inputs .


Team5way


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Tape measure, chalk line, sometimes a level for a straight edge, tape, set of plans.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A floor tape applicator?
Well. That will be you. Lol


----------

